# My Epson Artisan doesnt' want to print on Transparencies..Any workaround?



## Illlustratorgirl (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi,
I have a Epson Artisan, with CIS pigment ink...

I tried to print an A4 film/transparency to make a positive/negative, 
I think the fillm is waterproof or something as the film will stick to a wet finger. 

I didn't know that the Epson Artisan didn't recognize transparencies...Is there a workaround for this?

If not, do you know if a Kodak would make a decent negative?

Otherwise I'm gonna have to buy a cheap printer A4...and I was reading somewhere the deskjet HP makes good dark negatives..

Monica


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

I use an €69. HP Deskjet and Vellum to create film positives for screen printing and it does a great job. I hope that helps.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

My epson tx200 won't print either, have posted about it, and has yet to receive tips on how to go about this. In the meantime, I just tape a full size bond paper at the back(A4 or letter size). 

I align the transparency to the paper, put the horizontal half of an 1" scotch tape at the bottom left, right and center of the transparency. Flip down the other horizontal half to the underside of the paper, and its ready to go into the printer.


----------



## Illlustratorgirl (Jun 21, 2009)

That's an interesting workaround!



BroJames said:


> My epson tx200 won't print either, have posted about it, and has yet to receive tips on how to go about this. In the meantime, I just tape a full size bond paper at the back(A4 or letter size).
> 
> I align the transparency to the paper, put the horizontal half of an 1" scotch tape at the bottom left, right and center of the transparency. Flip down the other horizontal half to the underside of the paper, and its ready to go into the printer.


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

Which model number? I bypass all my paper sensors on my transparency printers so they accept the media.... I can walk though it just need to know exactly what machine you are looking at...
Jason


----------



## Illlustratorgirl (Jun 21, 2009)

HI there,

My Model is Artisan Epson 710. I bought it with a CSI system installed with pigment inks from cobra inks. I use for prints and documents.

If there is a good trick to make the sensor accept the media, Id love to hear it!

Monica







The Youngin said:


> Which model number? I bypass all my paper sensors on my transparency printers so they accept the media.... I can walk though it just need to know exactly what machine you are looking at...
> Jason


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

The Youngin said:


> Which model number? I bypass all my paper sensors on my transparency printers so they accept the media.... I can walk though it just need to know exactly what machine you are looking at...
> Jason


Mine is a lowly epson tx200. Would love to hear some tip on how to bypass the sensor too.


----------



## Illlustrator1122 (Aug 13, 2014)

I tried the trick suggested earlier in this post: tape your transparency to a piece of regular paper and it will trick the sensors. We did this in school to trick printers into accepting tin foil - can't believe I forgot!


----------



## rumbleroar (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi, I've got an Epson Artisan 810 and I've tried just about everything to try and get it to print transparencies, with zero luck so far...

It has no trouble passing through a single film sheet, but then doesn't recognize it and won't print on it. When I try to attach it to a single sheet of paper with double sided tape, or taping over the edge, the printer acts like it can't even draw the paper into the feeder from the tray and gives me a "jammed or out of paper" error. I've tried the "thick paper" setting as well.

Does anybody have any advice on how to bypass this "paper sensor"? Like some detailed instructions or a tutorial? I'm at my wits end with this printer, since it's the only thing keeping me from being able to do my first print.


----------



## PlatinumLine (Aug 29, 2014)

just go in the printer settings and turn off the read paper size option


----------

